# Nice specie of carnivorous plant to start a hobby with - help please



## MapleMatt (Dec 15, 2022)

Hi I want to buy for Christmas some nice plant(s) Im limited though, as The electricity due to war became very expensive, I want specie that doesnt require lighting, I will be shopping here www.czplants.com so You may take a look and give me about 3-5 suggestions that may work for me. I ordered book about Savage plants, 3 or 4 interesting books but no in yet so have limited info and would like it for Christmas, that why I came ask here You more experienced guys, budget is up to 150 Euro. Thanks!


----------



## coolnweird (Dec 15, 2022)

Unfortunately a lot of carnivorous plants require a winter dormancy, do they won't be much fun right now. Additionally, they usually need quite a bit of light, either strong direct sunlight or grow lights


----------



## MapleMatt (Dec 15, 2022)

Hi, I did small research and think, that some Drosera sp. may be an option, at least that was adviced to me. That South spot window may be fine and spring and summer is already enough of light. Thank you for reply and wish you nice Christmas


----------



## kadupul (Dec 15, 2022)

Like coolnweird said, CPs generally need a lot of light and a dormancy period. Nepenthes do fine without dormancy, but still need bright, filtered light.

If you're not set CPs and using that site, we could better recommend plants if we had more to go off of, things like what sort of windows you might have available, whether they're to be terrarium plants or houseplants, and whether you tend to over or underwater plants.


----------



## MapleMatt (Dec 15, 2022)

kadupul said:


> Like coolnweird said, CPs generally need a lot of light and a dormancy period. Nepenthes do fine without dormancy, but still need bright, filtered light.
> 
> If you're not set CPs and using that site, we could better recommend plants if we had more to go off of, things like what sort of windows you might have available, whether they're to be terrarium plants or houseplants, and whether you tend to over or underwater plants.


Hi, thanks for reply, they will be placed either in Nano tank with 5w or without light on South directed window. Hope, that this is important information you wanted to know? I also do like Saracinae but no idea about which specie may do fine. Thanks guys!


----------



## kadupul (Dec 15, 2022)

In that case, most carnivorous plants should work, but Sarracenia, Dioneae, and most Drosera will still need a dormancy now and then in order to live for more than a couple years. The South window can make a closed terrarium heat up very rapidly and roast plants easily so be careful and keep the lid slightly cracked.

You could also try keeping common aquarium plants in a paludarium sort of setup, but keep the water shallow and let the plants grow emersed leaves. With a paludarium, you can also look into bladderworts.

Another option is growing some of the brightly colored foliage plants like in dart frog keepers' tanks. 

Gesneriads do well in terrariums and tend to flower very easily.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## myrmecophile (Jan 6, 2023)

Can't go wrong with Drosera capensis.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rothschildia (Monday at 7:46 PM)

I second Drosera capensis. They do not require dormancy.


----------



## schmiggle (Tuesday at 11:48 PM)

I was gonna say--lots of tropical Drosera don't need dormancy. Capensis is great, but there's also adelae, aliciae, spatulata, etc. Also, I think pygmy Drosera need dormancy in the wild, but possibly not in captivity. Nep. ventricosa, alata, and their easy hybrids are good picks too.

If you're an absolute beginner not just to CPs but to horticulture, go with Drosera capensis or Nepenthes x ventrata. Otherwise, you can be a bit more adventurous.


----------

